# snow performance VAC25-MAF to use on MAP signal



## umphufu (Mar 17, 2008)

hey guys

well i purchased a snow performance kit from a guy locally here in Namibia, but i wasnt informed that it gets its signal from the MAF, am i able to use this from the MAP as both use a 0-5v reading.

the guy i bought it from says i can but at times i feel he's a bit clueless and is just trying to make money

i need to have this resolved because in August im travelling to South Africa to get a Unitronics MAFless file, and if this wmi only works with MAF signals, im pretty scr3wed and wasted $550 on this


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

Did you ever get this figured out?

If not you can use this controller conected to your map sensor. Just meter the wires coming off the sensor itself, one will be ground, the other 5v and the third will be the variable signal, should be around 1.7v at idle and rise in voltage with boost.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

run it via the boost tap..really simple...that's what i did since i am mafless. i use the same controller.:beer:


----------

